# Tour our new house - we're loving it



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I finally got the photos of our new house uploaded into a slide show for you to watch *here*. I tried all day to get YouTube to upload it but the program is in beta and it just wouldn't work. :frusty: We are just loving it here - we're finally in a neighborhood with kids on the same block and the girls are having a great time making friends. Elaine came up with the idea of putting the girls' play room in the garage since I only need a space for one car. I'm just thrilled to not have their toys strewn all over and they've nicknamed it their "club house". This is smaller than our old house but so much easier to keep clean. I'd confused the square footage with another house that I'd seen. My furniture looks so scruffy in comparison to the freshly painted walls that I didn't want to move it in. Once we're settled I'll update the thread with those photos.

When I arrived Saturday, the Capital Havanese Club had put a welcome sign on the door, so the tears flowed. Aren't Hav owners are the best?









MeMe and Buddy love having room to run in a landscaped backyard. They are matted and dirty since I've neglected them this past week, but hope to get them combed and bathed today.

Here are just a few shots for those of you who don't want to see the whole house.










And yes, the kitchen is green, but it's not half as bright as the photos - it's sort of a muted moss or avocado green and looks okay with the hardwood floors and oak cabinets. Someone suggested that I put Havanese stained glass windows in the dining room wall cut outs. Wouldn't that be awesome?










The master bedroom is painted a cappuccino with with whipped cream trim. And it's very pretty.









And finally, the living room again - it's got 17 foot ceilings in some places.

When the girls' grandparents brought them up to the house on Sunday, they were sporting cute new haircuts, so I wanted to show you the before and afters. Oh, and I've got to change my signature location.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

You girls are striking! And I love the new cuts 

Your house looks lovely, as well. I'm a HUGE fan of a bright green kitchen. It's probably what I'd have done in this house, had I not had an open floor plan.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lisa,

The girls look great and the house, based on the photos in your post looks wonderful. I love all the colors. The link didn't work for me. It took me to a sign in page. I'd love to see the rest of the house. It would be a busman's holiday for me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- wow! While you were scared to move this sounds great and the house looks amazing. I am going to use your happy ending to motivate my new beginnings!

And the haircuts are adorable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The house looks great, Lisa! I'm very impressed with the new place.

And of course, the girls look adorable. I bet it is quite the climate change for all of you moving from the nice cool peninsula up to the hot area up there. The shorter cuts should help them. Did you cut yours too?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! I am glad everything is going well.........
Give the girls a big hug for me


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Shoot. The link didn't work for me either...it asked me to sign in too. Your girls look precious in their new haircuts, I love them! 

Your new house is SO pretty. My kitchen is exactly that color too. I love it. It's so cheerful. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa, I got the sign up page also so couldn't see your pics....but I love the color of your master bedroom. I hope you and the girls will be very happy in your new place. BTW..cute haircuts...to me the girls look older with their new cuts..ohhh, they grow so quickly. It want be long till the boys are knocking!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

What a nice house - and such a warm welcome from the Havanese Club! I'll bet it made you feel right at home!!!

The girls look adorable in their new haircuts! 

Moving is stressful and hard, but you've had a great start! Best wishes to your family in your new home!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Your girls are so cute! I love there new haircuts!
Congrats on your new house/move. I'm happy for you. I know moving can be stressful and scary,but also exciting and a feeling of a fresh new start helps! That was really sweet of the havanese club to put up a welcome sign....how sweet and kind!

The link didn't work for me either,but the pictures look very nice. I like the girls idea of a playroom/area in the garage. I have a very old house with a 1 car garage or I'd be considering that as an option.:thumb:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, I really like your new place! Tall ceilings always make rooms look more spacious.

Your girls are so beautiful! I'm glad they're making friends already.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone - the link works now. It's nice to know I'm in good company with a green kitchen. And yes, as soon as I find a hairdresser, I'm going to get my hair cut too. Not quite as short, but shorter!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Lisa your new home is lovely. I slideshow was wonderful. Thanks for sharing.

Your daughters are beautiful girls and there new haircuts look great.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your new home, it's beautiful. I bet the girls are excited. 

Your girls are gorgeous. Watch out for the boys in the neigborhood as they grow up. Better get to know them now or do what I do. Tell the girls BOYS ARE BAD.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

congratulations on the new house, Lisa! Everything looks so clean and new. Fun! Love the pics of the dining room with the dogs napping. Guess all they wanted was a cool floor to lay on. :biggrin1:

Your girls are very pretty! I love the new cuts. Cute.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Lisa-
Congratulations on your move! What a wonderful house-so light, bright and airy! Your girls are so beautiful. 
Best of luck to you and your family


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: I got to see the tour of the house!:whoo:
Very nice Lisa----Very nice! It'll be a wonderful new home for you!:thumb:


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats on the new house. I love the colors too! 

Your girls are adorable and their haircuts look great!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I have a funny story about the girls and the new house. I had the movers put the girls' room in what's now the front office. Elaine came in and took one look and made them move the furniture to the back bedroom. Her comment, "that window is way too low. I raised boys and when the girls are teenagers, boys can come in as easily as the girls can get out." So they're now in a much smaller, albeit, "safer" room. ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Gotta love Momma Elaine and her insight! Ha ha!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa, your girls are just beautiful and I love their new haircuts!!!

Your new house is really nice and what a warm welcome from the Havanese club.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pictures! Congrats, the house looks great! I think that green is similar to the green we put on our walls. It was supposed to be asparagus, but it's more like a sour apple. We love it anyway!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Bedroom paint color*

Everyone's been asking what color the bedroom was painted, so I found the can and here's the information. I think the numbers are the percents or ounces mixed into the can.

Behr Premium Plus Interior Satin Enamel
Stone Brown (250F-4)
Pastel Base (7500)
Colorant: oz 48 96
Lamp Black 1 4 0
Yellow Oxid 2 46 0
Red Oxide 0 32 0


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Great minds think alike! :biggrin1:*


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely home, Lisa! The girls look so nice in the new do.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats Lisa! I love the house and your girl's new dos! Best to you!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lisa, your new house is beautiful!! Those two scruffy dogs looked very happy on those cool floors!!! Love the girls haircuts!!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I loved "touring" your new home... lovely. And your little girls new haircuts are adorable. Best wishes to you all as you settle in.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful girls! And beautiful home! 

I love the colors, several rooms in my house are similar to that color scheme 

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa~ What a beautiful home! I hope it quickly becomes filled with many happy activities and memories! Thanks for sharing w/us.

BTW~ Tell the girls they look absolutely stunning w/their new hairdos


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Gosh everyone - your compliments to the girls are so sweet. They are little stinkers however - they love having all kinds of new friends and have been sneaking off to go play without permission. So last night when they wouldn't come in, I finally grabbed the car and confiscated their scooters. And now they are on the permission slip system. No one is allowed to let them in to play without a permission slip. I've had to do this before and once the neighbors are trained, it works like a charm.

One thing I'm loving is how cool the house is staying. It has to get over 100 degrees before the air comes on because the house is so well insulated. I even had to reset the air to come on at 85 degrees, because 82 was too cold. I just ordered my energy audit materials so I can get an estimate of what each of my appliances cost me. If the girls leave something on, I'm charging them. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Your new home is beautiful Lisa, and so are your girls!

Congrats on the move!

Hugs


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Living Havanese Wall Art*

Okay, I couldn't resist. Someone suggested I find a Havanese sun catcher for the cut outs in my dining room wall. And look, I found one this morning.










Okay, before you faint, there's a cabinet on the opposite side that goes to the top of the wall. I was tightly holding MeMe while my daughter snapped the photo.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That is the prettiest wall art I've seen.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, LOL, I love it!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Not quite as good as your cake toppers Carolina, but close. :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*See the girls enjoying their new pool*









I don't know if this button will work, but it's a slide show of the girls' new mini-pool they earned from their yard sale before they moved.







If you can't see it from the button, try this:  http://www.dotphoto.com/go.asp?l=Vanleigha&P=&SID=223381&CID=2136726&Show=Y&E=Y&ILD=4558086

I also wanted you to see Miss MeMe's new pool shoes:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

The girls look so happy in their pool!

MeMe looks adorable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, great pictures. They look like they were having so much fun.


----------

